# Work??



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

Did you hear about the fire in the four storey apartments in Toronto, Canada?

An Eastern European family of six lived on the first floor. They all perished in the fire.

A Pakistani family of eight lived on the second floor. They also perished.

A Jamaican family(mother & children) lived on the third floor, they too perished.

A white couple lived on the fourth floor. They survived.

The local Muslim society demanded to know why the whites survived when the others didn't.

The fire brigade said the answer was simple. The white couple were at work when the fire broke out.


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

i know a joke is a joke. but that is just damn racist and i find it disgusting.


----------



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

King TT said:


> i know a joke is a joke. but that is just damn racist and i find it disgusting.


I`m sorry you feel that way - no offence is intended as it is a joke. I don`t consider myself to be racist at all.

The Jokes section does say, "Got any jokes?? Good and bad welcome here! " and I haven`t shortened any nationality (unlike Prince Harry!)


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

King TT said:


> i know a joke is a joke. but that is just damn racist and i find it disgusting.


Well I thought it was funny...

...and I find your avatar offensive....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I found it funny and I like your avitar  
I think this country has gone far far to PC


----------



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

Sparks001 said:


> King TT said:
> 
> 
> > i know a joke is a joke. but that is just damn racist and i find it disgusting.
> ...


You make a very good point. The avatar is very sexist and exploiting women but that is obviously o.k. for King to do?


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

well, I think the intent was to be funny not to be offensive :-|


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Funny but more than likely true if said fire was to occur.


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Funny but more than likely true if said fire was to occur.


are you serious??? So what your tryin to say is that asians/blacks just sit at home and dont work, and only white people do?????

and rogerman i never said you were racist. i just said i didnt like your "joke".. you answered it once and that was fine. but it seems your cronies have joined in and all of a sudden now you find my avatar offensive. lol.. now thats even more funnier than your "joke"..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

King TT said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Funny but more than likely true if said fire was to occur.
> ...


Now thinking about it your avatar could be offensive so can you post a bigger pic of it so that I can check :wink:


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

Give rodgerman a break, he had the decency to change the location from UK to Canada.


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

King TT said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Funny but more than likely true if said fire was to occur.
> ...


at least rogerman didn't abbreviate 'pakistani' :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

More to the point how did the white couple accrew more points on the council housing scheme than the other 3 to qualify for a top floor flat, should be a big enquiry into that one also.


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> King TT said:
> 
> 
> > J55TTC said:
> ...


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:

also damn right we need an investigation how is it possible that the white couple got a council flat.. thats not possible as only non whites live in those.. damn foreigners always taking everyones jobs and houses!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

King TT said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Funny but more than likely true if said fire was to occur.
> ...


Thats the case where I live


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> King TT said:
> 
> 
> > J55TTC said:
> ...


dont think anymore needs to said after that last comment...


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

im a muslim and i find it offensive..... from your point of view this might seem funny but to me i see noting to laugh about unless this joke is really true..... i know for a fact that muslims work hard, even if its labour work..... work is not to be ashamed off no matter what ur job is.... i find alot of muslim racist jokes to be laughed at even if they are offensive... if they are true then why not... but if they arent.... then why bother! no offence guys just giving my honest opinion


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: FFS - Its the JOKE section!!!


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

GhosTTy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: FFS - Its the JOKE section!!!


Then why the f#@k when jokes were made about white/english people was that thread removed????
Werent those jokes?? or is it a joke only when you make fun of everyone but english people??

And ask the moderator which thread im on about??

load of hypocritical bullshit!!!!


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

King TT said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: FFS - Its the JOKE section!!!
> ...


Maybe it just wasn't funny?


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Was it the one about the alledged sighting of a scouser working, the drunken ginger scot, paddy the hard of thinking or taff the sheep lover. It's a joke section lighten up. It must be time for for the age old thread " Is it just me or is the forum going downhill"

I would be happy to read any jokes providing the following aren't mentioned. Short, fat, bald, northern money, porsche driver, small pecker, heterosexual, hair dresser, hair spray, hair dryer, vidal sasoon, cobbled roads, jobless northern monkeys, grim and always raining, and especially anything that insinuates white blokes have tiny todgers (It's not big or clever)


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

fastasflip said:


> Was it the one about the alledged sighting of a scouser working, the drunken ginger scot, paddy the hard of thinking or taff the sheep lover. It's a joke section lighten up. It must be time for for the age old thread " Is it just me or is the forum going downhill"
> 
> I would be happy to read any jokes providing the following aren't mentioned. Short, fat, bald, northern money, porsche driver, small pecker, heterosexual, hair dresser, hair spray, hair dryer, vidal sasoon, cobbled roads, jobless northern monkeys, grim and always raining, and especially anything that insinuates white blokes have tiny todgers (It's not big or clever)


Then why doesnt extreme racism fall under ur category?? I really do love jokes..... wether they are racist or not.... but they have to be FUNNY.... I didnt find it funny at all... because for the simple fact that this joke suggests that all muslim people are labour workers and they cant afford to work??? i know alot of muslim people who not only afford to buy the whole apartment but buy the whole town in that fact! and i know alot of english people "white people" who cant afford to pay rent and even 32 still living with their parents... but i dont post a joke about it! this is a rude joke and if you find it funny then im sorry to say u have a short sense of humour. If I posted a joke about the english race then i would be offending this whole forum..... jobless northern monkeys????..... since u dont find that funny at all nor does jobless muslims for me too! dont be a hipocrite.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Mo, you appear to have got the wrong end of the stick. I was joking (it's that type of section) Feel free to take the pee out of any of my "please don't mentions" I'm all of them (apart from my pecker, which is massive :roll: )( and i'm not a hairdresser). If you take a look at the human race we are all strangley funny, even us snow flakes!


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

I dunno you guys, try and chill a bit yeah.

This is a car forum and a joke was posted without malice, lets not play the PC card and go bonkers here!

There's loads of jokes posted daily, some sarcastic, some tongue in cheek, some close to the knuckle, but all meant in good jest because most of us can understand and have a varied humour. *ALL*race's, creeds, colours, sexes, nations, ages, and every other cultural and social circle have been coverred by jokes on here at some point or another and I think the majority of us can take the jokes for what they are.

I personally can laugh at any joke you throw at my fat, northern, lazy, arse. Point being if something was meant as a joke assuming people could take it that way, then lets not label that person. That in my eye's is far harsher than the joke itself.

A clever british joke I heard recently about Madonna was that apparantly when Madonna first moved to the UK she said she wanted to feel more British. Now, she is a single parent with three children, all of whom have different fathers, job done!!!

Chill out dudes. 
8) 8) 8)


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I hope madonna doesn't read this forum or else you in for a right keyboard bashing!


----------



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

I feel I must come back in here as I posted the original JOKE.

Where does it say the Eastern Europeans (Muslim not mentioned at all!) were unemployed? It may have been the Muslim community who complained but, surely, not all East Europeans are Muslim? 
Has the complainant not realised the white couple were, in fact, nightshift workers and so were at work and not caught in the fire. They had no children, either.

Oh dear, total misconception and a wrong interpretation.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

rogerman said:


> I feel I must come back in here as I posted the original JOKE.
> 
> Where does it say the Eastern Europeans (Muslim not mentioned at all!) were unemployed? It may have been the Muslim community who complained but, surely, not all East Europeans are Muslim?
> Has the complainant not realised the white couple were, in fact, nightshift workers and so were at work and not caught in the fire. They had no children, either.
> ...


most of them are.... and im sure thats what the joke was targetting..... everything else aside i know this is a place for jokes but this isnt a joke this is politically degrading the muslim gender.... so just forget it because this thread is going to take ages to end! p.s u have to understand what the joke meant.... imagine the people who survived were the eastern europeans and the two white people died... whould that sound funny to u?????? no because it doesnt make sense unless u r a racist. get my point and then argue...


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

They could possibly consider applying for their jobs


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Guys be very careful not to post jokes or even regular posts where religion or politics are mentioned.

Very bad move.

I didnt find the joke particularly amusing even as a joke, forgetting all the PC for a moment.

This is a mixed race forum where we all have a common interest. If we all aired/shared our views on these subjects i'm sure many of us wouldnt talk again!

Please lets not let it reach that stage...


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm with Adam on this one, the joke was not amusing to be honest, and although it was meant to be a joke, being worded the way it was, leads us only to assume this is racially inclined...


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

well said adam and amit. I couldnt agree more!!!! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

King TT said:


> well said adam and amit. I couldnt agree more!!!! [smiley=cheers.gif]


me too!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

so there you have it!

A jew, a hindu and 2 muslims all sharing the same view! 

I love forums!


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

What a load of BOLLOCKS!


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

GhosTTy said:


> What a load of BOLLOCKS!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

